# floating or submersible lights for ice fishing



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone ever use them at night while ice fishing?

i have made a 12v 54 diode floating led to use on skeeter for crappies after dark. it has white led's and is pretty bright . it spreads light very wide as well. i also was thinking of dunking those dot-it lights used for off shore planer boards. just spray paint the white ones any color. i hear green is the choice of many anglers chasing crappies at night?


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey....Great idea. What do you need that for though? Afraid you're not gonna outfish me again?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

hey t-money, i am trying everything i can think of to put a full bucket in front of you,lol...

we will be on the ice before you know it. i am in the process of making glo-jigs that use true phosphorous for intense long activated glow. check out that light by lure lightning. it would make a fine addition to that nice new marcum you just picked up.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive never tried it but it cant hurt to try. i imagine the ice under the open area of my flip glows after dark, from a fish's point of view.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

It doesnt take much light for eyes. Light on the ice works for shallow fish.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, i think my pull out ijust got a little heavier ! LOL ! How long can you keep that going on a battery and are you using a vex size battery ?

Thanks, Lovin


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

it pulls very low amps. i would imagine you could run it off a 9amp battery powering the marcum without any problems. i may just get a 4.5amp 12v for this application tho. that way i can drill a hole about 6ft away from the shanty and put the light in there. i am reading you dont want to fish right on top of the light, but just right outside of it. the plankton will congregate to attract baitfish and crappies. hope it draws them in for me? only time will tell. i think this lil setup weighs like less than 10oz. but the battery obviously is heavier. ill have to use the industrial strength velco and attach it to the metal where the poles are bolted. it would be nice to have additional backup power in the shanty anyways. plus this doubles as a nice utility light without the taped lens. it lights up a whole room bright as day. i think i will use this for smelting this year too.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's an idea. We could literally get a few shanties surrounding the outside edges of light on skeeter at night. I have seen but never caught some of those monster crappies on skeeter. At the tournement lindas had last year it was one monster crappie after another. And ain't no way i'm waiting till christmas ! Friday baby, Friday !!!!!! In fact i think it will be a tri fecta weekend! FRI SAT SUN !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i tried the green submersible light at wb a few yrs back ,the problem i had was the cord is short with the light, i was in 15 ft of water and the cord is about 6 ft or so can,t remember,so couldn,t down farther than that near the bottom..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Here's an idea. We could literally get a few shanties surrounding the outside edges of light on skeeter at night. I have seen but never caught some of those monster crappies on skeeter. At the tournement lindas had last year it was one monster crappie after another. And ain't no way i'm waiting till christmas ! Friday baby, Friday !!!!!! In fact i think it will be a tri fecta weekend! FRI SAT SUN !!!!!!!!!!!!


Make several holes in the center of the circle of shacks and use Coleman Lanterns on the ice to make a huge white-lighted area.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm down with that Jiggin Jim!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

lovin life said:


> I'm down with that Jiggin Jim!


Heck, it would be a Fish Orgy!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

First the planer board led's, now this....folks, we have officially found OGF's mcgyver!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

the led mod for offshore boards might pay off..i have presented the idea to them. the ice light is working great off old drill batteries.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

snag said:


> i tried the green submersible light at wb a few yrs back ,the problem i had was the cord is short with the light, i was in 15 ft of water and the cord is about 6 ft or so can,t remember,so couldn,t down farther than that near the bottom..


 how did the light work as far as bringing fish in


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

it didn,t i couldn,t get down to where i marked fish with the light,but i will try at mosquito this yr, the north end depth isn,t that bad..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

How about rigging your light to smaller diameter PVC piping - linked together - that is spray painted dark green and has a bunch of small holes drilled (or saw cut slices) in the pieces of PVC pipe (so it would fill with water and won't be a really long floating "Bobber") Just add more wiring to make it long enough. It would work inside a Flip-over style shanty if the shanty was tipped back when you insert your "light-pole" set-up - and then flipped down (after the light-pole is inserted in the water).


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

your concept sounds interesting, but i have yet to try out my design. my light is cut to 5 1/2'' diameter so that it will cover my 6'' hole. no ice build up and complete illumination beneath the water. the foam will be lite up as well for locating the hole if it snows. the cord is 5 ft long and will allow me to run the power outside of the shanty to an existing hole to attract plankton and baitfish. the drill battery lasted over 24 hrs at full power. slowly, the voltage output diminished, but the light stayed on till the battery went dead.

if i take the tape off the lens, this light will make you see spots if you look into it. so it can be used for a pow-wow type excursion as well when set up on top of the ice outside the shanty. with the tape in place on the lens, it will give off a nice green glow that is bright enough to light up a 16x24 room. 

i would like to see your design come to life though. are you planning on making a prototype? i would like to see pics if you can get something together.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> your concept sounds interesting, but i have yet to try out my design. my light is cut to 5 1/2'' diameter so that it will cover my 6'' hole. no ice build up and complete illumination beneath the water. the foam will be lite up as well for locating the hole if it snows. the cord is 5 ft long and will allow me to run the power outside of the shanty to an existing hole to attract plankton and baitfish. the drill battery lasted over 24 hrs at full power. slowly, the voltage output diminished, but the light stayed on till the battery went dead.
> 
> if i take the tape off the lens, this light will make you see spots if you look into it. so it can be used for a pow-wow type excursion as well when set up on top of the ice outside the shanty. with the tape in place on the lens, it will give off a nice green glow that is bright enough to light up a 16x24 room.
> 
> i would like to see your design come to life though. are you planning on making a prototype? i would like to see pics if you can get something together.


I wasn't planning on creating this. This is your baby! I just wanted the bragging rights! I will admit - I am the biggest Clown on OGF - BUT I know a lot of info and just happen to be creative. My idea just popped in my head while I was reading those Posts.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone going out this weekend is asking to fall thru the ice. Not going to be thick enough. Be safe out there!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

timmyv said:


> Anyone going out this weekend is asking to fall thru the ice. Not going to be thick enough. Be safe out there!


+1 When they got the Bug - they got the Bug! I used to be like that myself.


----------

